# Replacement Door Weather Seals



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

HI,
While waiting for my X-Trail to show up (August 16th) I would like to fix my 1995 Altima but cannot find the parts for it. Does anyone know where online I can purchase replacement Door Weather Seals. I have over 350,000 Kilometers on the car and it still looks and works great...I just want to replace some of the seals, but can't find where! Please help>

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the dealer will have those seals but they wont be cheap. you can also try, and i hate promoting this place because i hate aftermarket rubber, but you can try going thru JC Whitney. www.jcwhitney.com


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Aftermarket seals*

I received my JCWHITNEY cataloge and noticed that they carry this is well, I was just wondering if there was another source other than the expensive dealers....since it is old stock...

Thanks for the help

Stephen




Asleep_94_Altima said:


> the dealer will have those seals but they wont be cheap. you can also try, and i hate promoting this place because i hate aftermarket rubber, but you can try going thru JC Whitney. www.jcwhitney.com


----------

